# Sind das Hot-Pixel?



## Leugim (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute.. 
Ich habe meine Canon 300d noch nicht sooo lange und habe neulich erst feststellen muessen, dass da immer so ein paar weisse Pixel im Bild rumfliegen... Ich dachte das waere nur wegen der 10min Belichtungszeit, doch als ich mir die ersten Fotos, die ich gemacht habe angeschaut habe, fiel mir auf, dass diese Mist-Viecher da auch schon drinne waren... 
Nun setzt ja Canon auf den CMOS-sensor statt auf den CCD, welcher bei Hitze bzw. Laengerer Laufzeit Stoerungen aufweist... Mir hat man versichert der CMOS haette diesen Nachteil nicht.. (dafuer andere)..
Sind solche Pixel fehler im Bild immer an der gleichen Stelle Normal?
Oder ist das 'n CMOS-Fehler und somit Garantie Fall? (bitte nicht)...
hier mal ein Beispiel:


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiß sind Hotpixel meistens farbig. Also rot, grün, was auch immer. Könnte auch Staub auf der Linse sein. So Punkte können schonmal vorkommen. Aber in Photoshop gibts ja zum Glück einige Filter, die sowas beheben können. Und zur Not tut's das Stempel-Werkzeug auch.


----------



## Leugim (22. Oktober 2004)

Jupp... habe ich mir auch gedacht und mal in den Bildern von vor 6Monaten nachgeschaut.. da waren die Dinger auch schon drinne.
Seltsam ist doch auch, dass die Form immer die gleiche ist... Ich habe teilweise bis zu 6 solcher pixelchen, die auch noch an der gleichen Stelle auftreten... also haargenau die gleiche Stelle... Es ist sozusagen immer der gleiche Pixel...

Hmmm Staubkorn.... Muesste da die Form nicht unregelmaessig sein? oder zumindest mal so mal so Staubkorn zu staubkorn? Ausserdem: Halten sich Staubkoerner ueber 6Monate an der gleichen Stelle? Ich glaube nicht...

Na ja ... Ich muss sagen, dass ich ungern das ganze Geld fuer eine 300d bezahle um mir dann sagen zu lassen, dass ich auf ewig so ne Pixelfehler haben werde und die mit Photoshop retuschieren soll.... Ist irgendwie so als ob ich mir nen Porsche kaufe und man mir sagt, ich soll doch die lockere Verkleicdung mit tesafilm festmachen....
(Vergeliche hinken immer    )...

Oder was sagt ihr dazu?


----------

